# Disappointed in 535d mileage



## piredon (Aug 12, 2013)

aceman67 said:


> 2 things....
> 
> 1) what was your avg speed??? can you check the computer and advise?
> 
> ...


35.9 mph on the lifetime on board CPU.

All the automakers play the EPA game. The EPA doesn't even test most models. The manufacturer performs the test themselves and the EPA randomly 'audits' the results. On top of that, they don't actually achieve the numbers on the sticker. They come up with the much higher CAFE figures and then apply the 2008 adjustment. They can also avoid testing each individual model under certain circumstances. It's a ridiculous formula. And it's nothing like an actual real world test. So to expect them to be indicative from model to model, even under similar conditions, is not realistic. I remember seeing the 15/20 rating on the 550 changing to 16/24 seemingly at random and wondering what happened. There was also a time when the xDrive model had a better rating than the rwd model, which makes zero sense.

Bottom line is you never know the real mpg until you've driven the car yourself.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Runon MD1 (Dec 26, 2006)

Am I crazy?[/QUOTE]

Only your wife will tell you the truth, as mine does, with alarming regularity.

But I share your frustration, in that I have a 2010 335d that only gets 28 mpg (combined street and hwy) and 20 mpg in my 2012 X3.

Tire pressures are per the dealer, and are checked regularly.

Perhaps it's because I downshift too much as I approach a stop...dunno.

Arrgh!

Richard


----------



## piredon (Aug 12, 2013)

Runon MD1 said:


> Am I crazy?


Only your wife will tell you the truth, as mine does, with alarming regularity.

[/QUOTE]

Mine does as well  "what the heck do you talk about on that stupid forum all the time?"

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

Diesel is only $0.10 more than premium unleaded here. When gas prices were higher earlier this year premium was actually more than diesel. I found diesel for $3.40 in SC last week. Regular gas was $3.15.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

sirbikes said:


> Diesel is only $0.10 more than premium unleaded here. When gas prices were higher earlier this year premium was actually more than diesel. I found diesel for $3.40 in SC last week. Regular gas was $3.15.


Must be nice in the east coast.

In California - we are paying around $3.55 regular, $3.75 premium, and $4.00 for diesel.....

Don't you just love the state legislators who taxes Californians so much more than the rest of the states ?

OP: as for 30MPG on your 535d AWD is not bad- quite good.
Compared to my past 335d at 26MPG combined and now my new X5 35d at 24MPG - yours is quite nice!


----------



## Sophisto (Jan 2, 2011)

Not only the car is decisive for the mpg, the weight of the right foot of the driver is an important factor as well.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Threads merged.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

DaveN007 said:


> snip...
> 
> WTF is up with diesel prices? *Is it just CA?* Why is this the case literally immediately after I buy my first diesel?


I can't speak to diesel prices outside of CA, but CA requires a CARB-specific blend of Diesel. Only refineries in CA produce the CARB-D2, so you can imagine what they are doing to manipulate prices.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

piredon said:


> I doubt your Civic hybrid was anywhere near as fun to drive as your 335d. I hope you didn't buy it just for the mpg.


It is a night and day difference.

The Civic being "night" and "night" being on Mars. :bigpimp:

I would say that the relatively high MPG and awesome range allowed me to rationalize buying a car that performs so well for my "daily driver/long range commuter". :thumb up:

Thinking back on driving the Civic feels like what it must feel like to remember being in Federal Prison.

A 535d was beyond my budget for this car. Otherwise I would have done an ED and returned the favor...(Driving my brother's M5 on the Ring immediately after pick up at The Welt.)

I think your mileage will end up being just fine.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Pat_X5 said:


> Must be nice in the east coast.
> 
> In California - we are paying around $3.55 regular, $3.75 premium, and $4.00 for diesel.....
> 
> ...


We have it better. We pay more taxes, but we have it better.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

FredoinSF said:


> We have it better. We pay more taxes, but we have it better.


I travel a lot, and I always reach that conclusion.


----------



## aceman67 (Jan 16, 2011)

Why was this moved out of the F10 section????


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

aceman67 said:


> Why was this moved out of the F10 section????


Ummm. Because the discussion is about diesel mpg results?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

aceman67 said:


> Why was this moved out of the F10 section????


OP started two identical threads.

I'm not a big fan of cross-posting, so I combined them. Seemed to me the relevant discussion centered on Diesel mileage, hence thread here.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## aceman67 (Jan 16, 2011)

Gotcha...i am kicking around buying a F10 diesel so originally saw it in the F10 section which is where i "naturally" land whenever coming to the site for info on the F10...

thx


----------



## piredon (Aug 12, 2013)

MMME30W said:


> OP started two identical threads.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of cross-posting, so I combined them. Seemed to me the relevant discussion centered on Diesel mileage, hence thread here.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I know, it's not the best thing to do. But I think there are probably only a few people on the F10 forum who also drop over to the diesel forum. And I wanted opinions from both groups.

From diesel owners, is this normal and expected, and F10 owners, hoping to get some discussion on the merits of the price premium for the diesel model. IE, "my 550i gets 18 mpg, so shut up about your 30mpg!" Also, useful for anybody shopping a 5 series in general and thinking about diesel, since I would think they would probabaly spend their time on the F10 forum.

The starting post to each thread was slightly different as well. So identical in name, but not in content.

Anyway, I understand the decision to merge, but had reasons for starting threads in 2 forums.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

piredon said:


> I know, it's not the best thing to do. But I think there are probably only a few people on the F10 forum who also drop over to the diesel forum. And I wanted opinions from both groups.
> 
> From diesel owners, is this normal and expected, and F10 owners, hoping to get some discussion on the merits of the price premium for the diesel model. IE, "my 550i gets 18 mpg, so shut up about your 30mpg!" Also, useful for anybody shopping a 5 series in general and thinking about diesel, since I would think they would probabaly spend their time on the F10 forum.
> 
> ...


When I did suspension work on my 335d, and wanted my diesel brethren to see it in the Brakes and Suspension forum, I put a link to it in the Diesel forum since some of them would not be looking in the suspension forum.


----------



## IRIE I (Jul 5, 2013)

After 2500 miles I'm getting 33.4 MPG at an average speed of 37 MPH. This data is from the car's trip computer. I just about always drive in sport mode and still do a fair amount of throttle mashing since it still brings a big smile to my face when I feel the power this engine has. 
Last fill up in MA was at $1.68 a gallon, diesel seems to average about 3-6 cents more than premium although you need to pick your spots. 
I would want this engine if it had the exact same mileage as the N55. It's sweet.


----------



## piredon (Aug 12, 2013)

IRIE I said:


> After 2500 miles I'm getting 33.4 MPG at an average speed of 37 MPH. This data is from the car's trip computer. I just about always drive in sport mode and still do a fair amount of throttle mashing since it still brings a big smile to my face when I feel the power this engine has.
> Last fill up in MA was at $1.68 a gallon, diesel seems to average about 3-6 cents more than premium although you need to pick your spots.
> I would want this engine if it had the exact same mileage as the N55. It's sweet.


Think you mean $3.68?

And 33-34 is about what I expected to get, but am not, which is why I started the thread. Guess I need to start treating her like I treated the X5  I guaranty there's no carbon buildup in that engine.


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

Just got in from an all day drive in the X5 diesel. Combined city Road, 23, avg speed 33.6. On road 29, per OBC when reset.


----------

